# Roboti >  RIEPAS

## kasisz

vajag tadas vismaz 4gab http://www.pololu.com/catalog/product/642 varbut kadam ir aizkerusas un gatavs ir notirgot jo laika laidz sacensibam palicis maz un tas veikals vienkarsi uzmet

----------


## Slowmo

Ir man itkā 4gab tādas, bet tikai pašam noderēs.
Es pasūtīju šeit: http://www.active-robots.com/products/m ... eels.shtml
Tā kā piegāde ir no UK, tad atnāca mazāk kā nedēļas laikā. Ap 10Ls sanāks kopā ar piegādi, ja sūtīsi 4gab no tā ActiveRobots.

----------


## kasisz

varbut varetu pameginat iespejams lidz saciem atnaks, bet bu jau no 2 bodem ir pasutits bet nenak

----------


## Slowmo

Cik sen pasūtīji? Jāņem jau vērā arī tas, ka piegāžu laiks visticamāk tika ietekmēts gaisa satiksmes traucējumu dēļ.

----------


## kasisz

no pololu jau kadi 2 menesi nav citas detalas atnaca bet riepu nav

----------


## kasisz

Negribas jaunu topiku taisīt tāpēc speršu te. vai kāds gadījumā nezin kur robotam varētu izgatavot LABAS riepas, precīzāk gumiju līdzīgu vai pat labāku kāda bija lietuviešu komandai

----------


## JDat

Un kāda tad ir gumija lietuviešu komandai?   ::  
Es skatos uz sparkfun veikaliņā nopērkamiem riteņiem...
Kaut kad jāaiziet arī uz automodelistu veikalu un jāpaskatās ko tur piedāvā...

A kur var dabūt tādu pat materiālu, kāds ir līnijsekotāju trasei? It kā ne kas īpašs, bet nezinu kā sauc. Varētu mājās eksperimentēt ar saķeres lietām.

----------


## kasisz

paskaties bildes kas pie rezultatiem visiem vienada gumija

----------


## Andrejs

kasisz: vai piedalījies robotikā? Ar ko?
Gumija ir divkomponentu poliuretāns.  Viens no glabātākajiem sumo robotu noslēpumiem. 
Mīkstums apm 23 pēc Šora skalas. Latvijā ir zināma zaļā(  beidzamajos gados arī zila un rozā), Leišos caurspīdīgā.
Ja pie  zaļās parādīšanās robotikā pats esmu vainīgs  ::  , tad leišu gumiju pagaidām neesmu izpētijis.
Jdat:
Trases materiāls ir putots PVH ar nosaukumu Komotex vai Vekaplan.  Meklēt Kviller vai Wmt.  Pilnīgs "nasing spešal".

----------


## JDat

> Jdat:
> Trases materiāls ir putots PVH ar nosaukumu Komotex vai Vekaplan.  Meklēt Kviller vai Wmt.  Pilnīgs "nasing spešal".


 "Nasing spešal", tas skaidrs. Vienīgi man speeciigi klibo materiālzinātnes utml lietas. Kaut kādā būvmateriālu bodē (DEPO, K-Rauta utml) arī var atrast? Negribu iespring un skraidīt pa visu pilsētu. Piedodiet, bet esmu pilnīgs lohs būvniecības utml lietās.

----------


## Andrejs

Lasi uzmanīgi:



> Meklēt Kviller vai Wmt

----------


## JDat

Izlasīju nosaukumus ar iepriekšējā postā, bet absolūti ne ko neizteica. Kviller izrādās ir daudz maz normāli pieejams wwwkviller.lv
Vajadzēs aiziet ciemos...

Ja man darbā ir tas pats materiāls (kaut kāds rekāmas plakats un materiāls uz tausti līdzīgs  ::  ), kas līnijsekotāju trasē, tad ir aizdomas, ka var derēt ROB-00423 no Sparkfum.
http://www.sparkfun.com/commerce/pro...roducts_id=423

Kāda ir jūsu pieredze ar šiem riteņiem?

----------


## kasisz

Andrej: jaa piedalījāmies komanda Izseko, iepriekš komanda Mehatroni robotika bija divi roboti Brunt un Limuzīns tagad pazibēja doma doties uz Polijas sačiem bet bez labām riepām pret lietuviešiem maz izredžu tāpēc meklēju kur varētu riepām labu pārklājumu dabūt  ::  vai pat pasūtīt lai izgatavo jau riepas.

----------


## gatch

tas zaljas nekas kardinaals nebija  :: ) gumijas cimdu gumija nebija dizhi sliktaaka. bet lietuvieshu kjimikojums ir kkas nopietnaaks  ::

----------


## zulu

riepiņas jāvirpo no pludmales  čībiņām !virpa nav obligata.var to paveikt uz elektiskās urbmašīnas .ļoti vieglas, lidmodelizmā labi kotējas!

----------

